# Osteoarthritis anyone?



## Nomad (Dec 10, 2009)

A recent jaunt to my doctor's revealed that the chronic knee discomfort I've been having for the past few months is in fact the result of developing osteoarthritis in the joint (somewhat mild at this point, but still clearly visible in the X-rays).  

It's not a shock, since I had surgery on the knee 5 years ago, and at that point was told that arthritis was "inevitable" at some point in the future since they had to remove some of the meniscus as well as rebuild my ACL; obviously I was hoping for much further in the future.

Any other martial artists out there dealing with this specifically?  If so, what do you recommend in terms of mediating the discomfort and slowing progression of this?


----------



## K-man (Dec 10, 2009)

Have a bit of it myself.  Just make sure you warm up before you jump in and try not to get cold during training.  Thermal knee supports would possibly be of assistance in your situation. Personally, I prefer not to take anti-inflamatories but something along the lines of Ibuprofen may be of use if the condition becomes aggrevated or painful. As for slowing progress, simple ... just jump in a wheelchair!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





    Seriously though, I try to avoid a lot of high impact activity.  Jogging, especially if you are carrying a few extra kilos, is not good for the knees. Do what you can do without causing pain.  Once we had the moto _"To train without pain is to train in vain"_.  Fortunately he have advanced our training in the past 50 years or so.    :asian:


----------



## harlan (Dec 11, 2009)

Exact same thing happened to me this year. Took me entirely by surprise, as it doesn't run in the family. It got so bad in the space of 6 months that I couldn't get up the stairs, much less through a class. 

I got a cortisone shot to deal with the initial swelling/popping and pain, but after a few months, the pain was back. I've been taking Glucogumon/chondryton (sp?) now (500g/400ch for every 50 lbs), and am back to class.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 11, 2009)

I don't have it in the knee but I have it in both hips and I was diagnosed with it about 10 years ago


----------



## Nomad (Dec 11, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> I don't have it in the knee but I have it in both hips and I was diagnosed with it about 10 years ago



How has it affected your training over the years?  Have you found that it's been getting worse, or have you seen any improvements?


----------



## KELLYG (Dec 11, 2009)

Yes Osteoarthritis.  I had a bout of that in my right shoulder.  It caused a great deal of pain and some loss of motion in the joint.  The surface of my shoulder became so rough that it fuzzed up the rotator cuff.   I ended up having surgery on the shoulder and 12 mo later all is well!  What is you DR recommending for your knee?


----------



## Nomad (Dec 11, 2009)

KELLYG said:


> Yes Osteoarthritis.  I had a bout of that in my right shoulder.  It caused a great deal of pain and some loss of motion in the joint.  The surface of my shoulder became so rough that it fuzzed up the rotator cuff.   I ended up having surgery on the shoulder and 12 mo later all is well!  What is you DR recommending for your knee?



Hi Kelly,

He recommended treating with NSAIDs as needed, and avoiding high-impact activities.  The running that I was just getting into is probably done, but the hard-style japanese karate I've been doing for the last 8 years is another story.  I'm still determining how this impacts my training, and what I should be doing to mediate the damage.

He also mentioned the possibility of an operation to insert donor meniscus from a cadaver into my knee... along with mentioning that it had no track record of radically improving the long-term prognosis.  I don't think this is a viable option for me (major surgery, large incisions, scars, and recovery time for dubious results... no thanks)


----------



## KELLYG (Dec 11, 2009)

Sounds like you are in a pickle then.  It has got to be hard trying to do something that you love and without doing any more damage.   I hope that you can find the perfect balance that allows you to keep training!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 11, 2009)

Nomad said:


> How has it affected your training over the years? Have you found that it's been getting worse, or have you seen any improvements?


 
Actually no.

The only thing that happens from time to time it I get what feels like a muscle spasm in my hip when I sit down sometimes and I have to stand up for it to go away. But that does not happen often and I cannot be certain it is related to the osteoarthritis.

All being diagnosed means you have osteoarthritis and that is all and a lot of people have it. It does not mean it will become debilitating or even become a problem. I was worried about it for about a month after I was told I have it but after that I stopped and just kept going. There is nothing I can really do about it other than take care of my health so&#8230;. all I can say it do what your doctor(s) tell you.

I still train Taiji and I have trained Xingyiquan, Wing Chun and Sanda all with osteoarthritis but my MD never gave me any restrictions


----------

